
Why the actual characters that make up your job title are so important - peteretep
https://dochub.com/perlcareers/5YQM8e/short-job-title?dt=nh0x29hzkh9z1ntv
======
gentleteblor
This rings true to me and I like it a lot.

It's important for employees (especially the skilled, self confident kind) to
remember that outside of their current job, boss and co-workers, no one knows
who they are, what they've done, what they can do. The default opinion is that
they are average until proven otherwise.

Anything you can do to prove otherwise (that you're not average or mediocre)
is a win. Anything at all.

